# Preferred drink on the ice?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Hot Bengal Spice Tea in the am . Hot Damn if spec fishin at night. Might give Fireball a go. Might fix the Hard Cider recipe for New Years eve. Designated Drivers are a must.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## primetime08 (Aug 20, 2008)

Busch lite and Fireball


----------



## spankin eyes 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

hot coco.and hot tea.. for most the day and afew mt dews...usally have to drive home 1hr an1/2 and wont drink and drive... BE SAFE OUT THERE FELLAS...


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

I mainly fish on Saginaw Bay and River, two places that can take your life in an instant, so I rarely drink out on the ice. 

If I know were staying in the shallows for perch then we'll pass around a pint of peppermint schnapps. 



Mac423 said:


> My personal favorite is some hot hard cider.
> Mix 1 gal cider, 1/2 gal apple juice and 3 cinnamon sticks in large soup pot, simmer for 20 mins or so. Let cool, remove cinnamon sticks, add 1 pint of Everclear. Add simple syrup to taste. Serve hot. (edit: Drink responsibly, it'll kick your ass)


Only 1 pint?? We used to dump a whole fifth in! :lol: We have moved on from apple pie to cherry pie....with the 'good' stuff that you cant buy in Michigan


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Coffee early then


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

Hot Tea and Crown....can't be beat in sub zero temps....also like lieney's sunset wheat, but the bottles slush up on a cold winter's day...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Four or five monster or red bulls and gatorade. i have to pull my shanty or my jet sled some distances and i dont have a quad or sled, so it requires some energy. and if im not driving and the conditions are right, hot cocoa and DR micgillicudy's. wesco hot cocoa is the best for this concoction.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

And you can use it for scale...


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Ice cold rockstar.... Or dew


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

High Life

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Fireball!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

bet i can guess your age with some of these answers.

me, mostly nothing, some times I'll throw a flask of water & some VO in it, just to keep it from freezing


----------



## Catchinnotfishin1 (Dec 7, 2012)

5 doobies


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

FredBearYooper said:


> I sure enjoyed walleyemans Cherry Brandy. I would kill for a jug of that down here.


Yepper, that there was some great tastin juice!!

If I was to buy a little liquid heat, it usually is Blackberry brandy or 100 proof hot dam. But you can't go wrong either on the ice....with "Ice hole"


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I like all the answers. Sounds like I should open up a liquor store on the ice. That also sells minnows people are bound to run out of one of them. Lol


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll open an impound yard/wrecker service next to you. I could make good on all of the DUI's I'll report as people leave the lot and all of the vehicles they wreck. Someone else want to open a hospital & funeral home? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Too busy catching fish or looking for fish to catch.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'll open an impound yard/wrecker service next to you. I could make good on all of the DUI's I'll report as people leave the lot and all of the vehicles they wreck. Someone else want to open a hospital & funeral home?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Always have to be those few...







fishindude644 said:


> Too busy catching fish or looking for fish to catch.




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'll open an impound yard/wrecker service next to you. I could make good on all of the DUI's I'll report as people leave the lot and all of the vehicles they wreck. Someone else want to open a hospital & funeral home?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There's usually a DD in the group(or there should be). Haven't heard of many problems with that from on the bay alteast. Thank goodness As the man would say..."stay thirsty my friends":lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Catchinnotfishin1 said:


> 5 doobies


:lol:


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Catchinnotfishin1 said:


> 5 doobies


Man Dave I always thought that smoke pouring out of your shanty was from an empty pizza box catching fire on your heater. I'll have to investigate further next time :-D


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Coffee to take the chill off but there's usually a flask of Hot Damn, Blackberry Brandy, or Red Stag tucked away just in case I get bit by a snow snake.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Ralph Smith said:


> Yepper, that there was some great tastin juice!!
> 
> If I was to buy a little liquid heat, it usually is Blackberry brandy or 100 proof hot dam. But you can't go wrong either on the ice....with "Ice hole"


Ralph becareful of that Ice Hole it can bite you in thee ***** if you're not careful. 
The ESTPB gang always starts off the day with some apple pie, it really helps our jiggin techniques and snappin out gators.

Welcome back Bonney glad to see you are out of the time out.:lol:


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Catchinnotfishin1 said:


> 5 doobies


What about cotton mouth?? You gotta be sippin something?? 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

Il take a nip of whatevers being passed around (pucker, peppermint schnapps etc.) But mostly stick to pepsi or monsters. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

thumbgoodfisherman said:


> Ralph becareful of that Ice Hole it can bite you in thee ***** if you're not careful.
> The ESTPB gang always starts off the day with some apple pie, it really helps our jiggin techniques and snappin out gators.
> 
> Welcome back Bonney glad to see you are out the time out.:lol:


Haven't had an Eastside homebrew I didn't like yet! And thinning the blood in the morning to keep you from over working on the trip out is a good and possibly life saving thing:lol: I remember my buddy Joe pulling out a shanty on wildfowl off mudcreek one time, and was having a bad headache. We stopped, and had no asprin to act as blood thinner just in case, so we cracked the "yukon jack". Wasn't 5 minutes and his headache was gone:lol: We did find out from that day foward he was allergic to the stuff. Atleast that's what he claims when I had to practically drag him to the truck:yikes::lol:


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ice cold coors light or captain and Mt. Dew 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> Yepper, that there was some great tastin juice!!
> 
> If I was to buy a little liquid heat, it usually is Blackberry brandy or 100 proof hot dam. But you can't go wrong either on the ice....with "Ice hole"


Thats what I roll with Ralph....


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

downrange said:


> What about cotton mouth?? You gotta be sippin something??


 Kool Aid!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

"Wiser's Very Old" Canadian Whisky. 18 years minimum, usually 20 or more when you find it. Ice Fishing staple in Michigan for generations.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'll open an impound yard/wrecker service next to you. I could make good on all of the DUI's I'll report as people leave the lot and all of the vehicles they wreck. Someone else want to open a hospital & funeral home?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Snitch!!!!!


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Rockstars with a gatorade and some peanuts and chips. Save all my drinking for off the ice nowadays. Had a fisher woman ask me to keep quiet the last time jiggin with the boys on the sag.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

friZZleFry419 said:


> Snitch!!!!!


Yeah. Too many clowns like that guy makes people afraid just to have a few. Never know when someone's gonna blow the whistle.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Another vote for Hot Apple Pie! 


btw, anyone know the shelf life of that stuff? I made a 2 gallon batch for the holidays and I'm wondering if it will still be good in a few weeks?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

thill said:


> Another vote for Hot Apple Pie!
> 
> 
> btw, anyone know the shelf life of that stuff? I made a 2 gallon batch for the holidays and I'm wondering if it will still be good in a few weeks?


It's done, over, no good and won't be. I'll dispose of it for you though!!:evilsmile


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mountain dew, Gatorade, and occasional apple pie...


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'll open an impound yard/wrecker service next to you. I could make good on all of the DUI's I'll report as people leave the lot and all of the vehicles they wreck. Someone else want to open a hospital & funeral home?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Last time I checked. Ur not impaired until .08. And we all know that that is for money purposes. Just because you don't drink on the ice dosent mean I can't have a beer, or shot, or whatever I choose. As long as I don't get wasted or put others in danger. I think u should change ur name to Debbie downer it fits.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Ralph Smith is that walleye wings on your avatar? I love walleye wings.

I like my vitamin water & Gatorade type drinks. To busy fishing most of the time to even drink them let alone alcohol.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

100 proof hot damn, pop or gatorade, and a lefty or 2.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

thill said:


> Another vote for Hot Apple Pie!
> 
> 
> btw, anyone know the shelf life of that stuff? I made a 2 gallon batch for the holidays and I'm wondering if it will still be good in a few weeks?


I've made it and drank it 3-4 months later, still good! One tip, if you plan to store it, take the cinnamon sticks out first.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

